# 300zx NA Turbo kits?



## lunar (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm looking at 300zx's, and i was curious. Is there a turbo kit available for the NA's, or should i go ahead and try to find a TT model. From what I understand there isn't one, but i thought I'd ask first.

And if there isn't, how far can I take a NA model?

Thanks for your help. Nice site and forums you have btw.

Oh, and another question. How many miles is too much for the 300zx? I've found some in my area that are 100k+, and I'm kinda iffy on them.


----------



## PhattyZ32 (Mar 16, 2005)

lunar said:


> I'm looking at 300zx's, and i was curious. Is there a turbo kit available for the NA's, or should i go ahead and try to find a TT model. From what I understand there isn't one, but i thought I'd ask first.
> 
> And if there isn't, how far can I take a NA model?
> 
> ...



NO! BAD NOOBIE!

n/a engines run too high compression to start with a "turbo kit". Once you're 5g's into the install, you'll find out it's unreliable and you coulda swapped a TT in for 3g's

300zxclub.com is your friend. Go ask about NA turbos there....and get the flame suit ready. 

either swap a TT into a NA. or look for a TT.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

PhattyZ32 said:


> NO! BAD NOOBIE!
> 
> n/a engines run too high compression to start with a "turbo kit". Once you're 5g's into the install, you'll find out it's unreliable and you coulda swapped a TT in for 3g's
> 
> ...


Hahaha X10 what is really funny is you call him a "Noobie" and then I look at your post #'s.  BTW ,you can't do a TT swap for $3K you must have got that from the 300zxclub. 
It is actually cheaper to buy a TT then to partake in such a adventurous project.


----------



## lunar (Mar 15, 2005)

#1. I'm not a noobie. thanks, but I do know quite a bit about cars. So sue me for not knowing the specifics about every car on the road. Care to talk about rotaries with me?

#2. Thank you sponge. Your post was actually useful. Now on to the last part of my post. Since a turbo is not possible, and finding a TT is next to impossible for me based on my location, how far can I take the NA as it is? I've always wanted a Z, and now I'm actually going to be getting one, hopefully within the week. Personally, if I can get it relatively high without a turbo I'd be happy, but a turbo would've been nice.

Thank you all that choose to post useful posts instead of flames. You actually realize that someone can't possibly know everything about everything as Phatty appears to think he does.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

lunar said:


> #2. Thank you sponge. Your post was actually useful. Now on to the last part of my post. Since a turbo is not possible, and finding a TT is next to impossible for me based on my location, how far can I take the NA as it is? I've always wanted a Z, and now I'm actually going to be getting one, hopefully within the week. Personally, if I can get it relatively high without a turbo I'd be happy, but a turbo would've been nice.
> 
> Thank you all that choose to post useful posts instead of flames. You actually realize that someone can't possibly know everything about everything as Phatty appears to think he does.


Well a NA can be made into a TT but the money to HP gain is not worth the investment when you campare to buying a TT. Patience is the key to your sucess. I have heard and meet fellow Z32 people who have waited 2 years to find the right TT for them. IF you really want one I say hold out. 
As for a NA I have seen some na Z's close to the 300hp but it did cost them alot of money. My suggestion for a NA is a intake and exhaust for HP and suspension parts for handling and a nice set of rims for looks. :thumbup: 

BTW, where do you live??


----------



## lunar (Mar 15, 2005)

I live in southern Georgia.

ok, what can i expect at the wheels stock from a NA ZX? I mean. I know they aren't as fast as a TT, but at the same time I don't necessarily know how much I'd do to it anyway. If it's peppy enough as is, I may just install and intake and exhaust, and be done. I want a 300ZX of any sort mainly to start my collection. my goal is to have a 300ZX, 350Z, RX-7, RX-8, and go from there. The 300ZX is the start. I've driven 2 sentra's as my main cars for the past 4 years, and I love Nissan. My family has been using Nissan as long as I can remember.

I can see that a NA model is a dead end for extreme performance, so what are the numbers like as is? If they are too low then I will probably wait for a TT model, but I want a Z more than just about anything at this point. The one I'm looking at is a 2+2, T Tops, NA (obviously), 90k miles, and been taken care of. It's a 94 btw. But it is a very nice car. There is another Z around here that is a TT, but it has 175k miles and I'm not about to get that. It looks to have been taken care of, but I'm definately questioning buying it. 175k is a lot of miles. What do you think?

EDIT: I know that they are 220bhp, but what is actual rwhp of the NA models?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the Z32 NA's put down something like 160-180RWHP


----------



## lunar (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok. I just found a link to this site, and it said something interesting. It said that this engine can be dropped into all 89+ TT and NA 300ZX's.

Link

Opinions please? What do you guys think? Also, are there any meetings ever held in the Jacksonville, FL area? I live very close to it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah any VG30DETT can be swapped in. I would suggest buying an entire front clip though. And you are a noob; You did ask the most n00bizh of all questions.


----------



## lunar (Mar 15, 2005)

When it comes to Z's sure. And my question being about turboing a NA ZX? Sorry for checking to make sure I wasn't overlooking something. I asked that, knowing the answer, but hoping to be told I was wrong. I will agree I don't know everything, but I don't consider myself a n00b. But I will admit, I know way more about rotaries than I do any normal reciprocating engine.

But thanks for the confirmation. Also, any way you could point me to a good site that sells the front clip at a decent price?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

lunar said:


> Ok. I just found a link to this site, and it said something interesting. It said that this engine can be dropped into all 89+ TT and NA 300ZX's.
> 
> Link
> 
> Opinions please? What do you guys think? Also, are there any meetings ever held in the Jacksonville, FL area? I live very close to it.


That site..
Words are so easly said, the truth is it's not a simple drop in, extra tubing for the turbos, IC, harness, etc.. conversion can cost up to $15K.

Like I said earlier it can be done...


----------



## andrew_zane (May 22, 2007)

correction: the stock n/a 300zx comes with 222hp. lol.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

He stated at the wheels, 222 would be at the crank/flywheel. My suggestion is to wait rather than to convert/mod an NA... I've done both. Z


----------



## andrew_zane (May 22, 2007)

oh. well sorry. i guess i misunderstood what he was saying...


----------

